# The Valentine's Day Twins



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The stork arrived at my parents house early this morning and delivered a set of twins! What a wonderful Valentine's Day present! My family raises beef cows and this is our first set of twins so we're all super excited about it!

Both are little bull calves, however come tomorrow or Monday will be steers... :bowl:

Momma and babies are doing well and were carried in the barn early this morning so they can snuggle in the hay and be out of the snow.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, sweet babies. Congrats on the twins! Being from cow country I even know what you mean!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday little guys!*

a Very Happy Birthday to the twins!
They just melt your heart.
What are their Names?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow twins! How exciting, and they are very cute


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're adorable. You aren't going to eat them are you? I'm sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the twins. They are just so precious.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> They're adorable. You aren't going to eat them are you? I'm sorry...


Ummmm... sorry Kimm.... someone will.... eventually... :new (13):
But rest assured when that time comes they won't be small and adorable anymore! 




> What are their Names?


My one cousin named them Beavis and Butthead :doh:
However... my family doesn't generally name them... they get an ear tag with a number. 

It's one of those things where if you name something... it then becomes a pet... 

I remember I named my very first steer (Halo) and grew quite attached to him and then bawled when I had to sell him. After that I only "named" them the day before the fair and that was only so I could put up a display above them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are cute little devils.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,they are adorable.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! They are so cute.


----------

